# Zaria Vintage Gold Watch



## macrisa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

Could you please help me estimate the value of a Zaria women's 14k gold watch, with gold bracelet, marked 583, in it's original case. Mechanical, still working.

I have been looking online and there are very different prices. I have posted here some pictures:

http://s881.photobucket.com/albums/ac12/macrisa_sis/watch/

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

macrisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me estimate the value of a Zaria women's 14k gold watch, with gold bracelet, marked 583, in it's original case. Mechanical, still working.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you mean 585 for 14k not 583 ?

Unfortunately womens watches aren't very popular these days and have very little value so the value of the watch will be its scrap gold value which at this precise moment for 14k is Â£18.39 a gram


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

andyclient said:


> macrisa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Remember also that this is purely the weight of the case, minus the glass?crystal and innards, and often the bracelet is not gold, nor the back of the watch.


----------



## macrisa (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you for your replies. Usefull advice  i have just sold it for it's gold worth, and got almost 350$ for it.


----------

